# Back to Mushy Stools :(



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do I understand correctly that she was fine on the i/d kibble? If it shaped up nicely in just three days and then fell apart when back on NBDuck...I would do a longer trial of the i/d...like 3-4 weeks to see if there is some sort of cyclical pattern (like a parasitic life-cycle type pattern) that just happened do coincide with the food change back to NBDuck..


----------



## Faith82 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would bring in the stool sample. I had chronic diarrhea issues with my pup and a stool sample revealed that he had a bacterial overgrowth in his instines. We also thought it was a food issue so we tried switching his food several times, it was a waste of money and time.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

She was fine on the i/d kibble for two days, then we weaned her back to NB Potato and Duck (which she has been on since we got her). It shaped up by the next evening. We fed i/d one more day and transitioned back to the NB. Amber has had the soft-serve issues probably 3 to 4 times since we got her. We used Forti-Flora for awhile, too. She seems to do good for a few weeks, then back to the soft stools. No chance for her to eat any non-food items as she is on rest for the panosteitis. Thanks for your help. :wavey:


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Faith82 said:


> I would bring in the stool sample. I had chronic diarrhea issues with my pup and a stool sample revealed that he had a bacterial overgrowth in his instines. We also thought it was a food issue so we tried switching his food several times, it was a waste of money and time.


Ok, thanks. What did you do to resolve it? :wavey:


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

We had an on-going battle with Ryley's stool ourselves. Fine for a few days, then soft, then out-right diarhea. This went on for months!

.... until we finally changed dog food and eliminated chicken and dairy products from his diet. The straw that broke the camels back was that he had developed an alergy problem where his paws were getting the red from the constant biting and licking.

So about October we switched totally over to Acana Ranchlands and Acana Pacifica. 2 cups per day of Ranchlands and 1 cup per day of Pacifica. 

What a difference!!!! His stools are way smaller, real firm, and no more intestinal problems.

We went from 5 cups a day of his previous dog kibble to 3 cups so not only did we cure his intestinal problems we are also saving money of dog food per month.

Now I'm not sure if the problem was the chicken or it was the dairy or it was both, or it was something else in the original kibble that we were feeding him... all I know is that whatever it was ... it worked!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Went through the same thing for months. Still seeing occasional mushy/mucus at 10 months but noticing it more after Bully sticks or a stressful situation (she's so sensitive!)

Never went through the ID food trial because I don't like science diet or whatever the brand was and didn't want to keep them on it. Put her on Tylan for awhile (works wonders) , multiple stool samples, a few deworming meds. I also tried different foods on my own. Things are good now but not perfect. Just keeping an eye on her diet and stress level.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

puppydogs said:


> Went through the same thing for months. Still seeing occasional mushy/mucus at 10 months but noticing it more after Bully sticks or a stressful situation (she's so sensitive!)
> 
> Never went through the ID food trial because I don't like science diet or whatever the brand was and didn't want to keep them on it. Put her on Tylan for awhile (works wonders) , multiple stool samples, a few deworming meds. I also tried different foods on my own. Things are good now but not perfect. Just keeping an eye on her diet and stress level.


What food did you settle on? Thanks. :wavey:


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Amberbark said:


> What food did you settle on? Thanks. :wavey:


Fromm chicken a la veg and now surf and turf grain - free. Seems like the mucus/mushy happens after a stressful event...or bully sticks! I stopped giving the Tylan (the vet thought it was a bacterial thing) because I got frustrated! Luckily now the abnormal poop runs it's course (a day) and back to normal. i'm very cautious as to what treats she gets now too.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine has had mushy/runny stools for most of his life. The ONLY food he can eat where he poops normally on is Pro Plan Salmon/Rice. I tried everything from Tylan to Forti Flora and nothing helped.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

do you give digestive enzymes and probiotics? You should try adding these daily- also canned pure pumkin and Missing link.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I would definately take in a stool sample if its not resolved or it happens again as we had cycles of loose stools and it turned out to be camplobacter which apparantly typical runs in cycles so it looks like its resolved but isnt. We are now on the second round of antibiotics as the first didnt work  and I hope its not the case for your pup. The other thing that we have found really helpful recently too as Chester also has some food sensitivity is cooking up tapioca in water and using that instead of kibble with his meat. It looks disgusting but he eats it and is happy and its the carbohydrate he needs. he has this with duck as these two ingredients are two things they rarely come across in other foods they eat and therefore are not usually allergic to them. They are great for skin issues too apparantly. I cut up a little duck, mix with a little oat flakes, mix in the cooked tapioca and a spoon of pumpkin or cooked carrot,..but you can leave out the oats if you want. Good luck


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What treats does Amber get? Could it possibly be a treat? Our Toby had soft stools and we did a ton of tests, discovered a cobalamin and folate deficiency, began treatment (lifetime treatment) and still experienced soft stools. I stopped peanut butter about the same time his digestive enzymes levels tested at normal levels and his stools suddenly firmed. We think it was either getting his levels normalized or the peanut butter. 

Some dogs do worse with probiotics such as Forti-flora. I discussed this with his vet and she confirmed she's seen this with several dogs.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Both of mine had mushy stools for most of puppyhood. They both were treated for coccidia at young ages but even after that, we've had multiple stool samples tested and they are free of coccidia/other parasites. So we ruled that out. They would still (almost every morning) have a semi-solid/mushy stool, but then squat again and diarrhea. The vet suggested that the stool hadn't fully formed in the colon when they went.. not sure about that. 

We decided to try different foods. We went from Nature's Recipe to Natural Choice to Blue Buffalo and finally saw a major difference (in both pups!) when we switched to Purina Pro Plan Puppy Chicken and Rice. Stools are very solid for the first time in their lives!

I'd say, make sure the pup is free of parasites first. Then try a different food. Good luck with it!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Amber's Better!*

Thanks to all for your responses! We put Amber back on a 3:1 mix of the I/D kibble and the Natural Balance Potato and Duck. Her stools have firmed up. We will finish the small bag of I/D and see how it goes. If her stools go mushy again, we can assume that it is the food and I will let the vet recommend a different food for her. I will keep my Papillon and senior on NB Duck and Potato for life. :wavey:


----------

